# Formula BOINC 2018



## tictoc

*Formula BOINC*



What is Formula BOINC?
Formula BOINC is a year long BOINC team competition based on the structure of the Formula 1 Championship.
Points are amassed based on a team's individual project ranking throughout the year and by their ranking in each of the 20 sprints.
See the Formula BOINC home page for a full breakdown of the rules: http://formula-boinc.org/index.py?lang=&year=2017
 
 
*Current Overall Standings*

Link to Overclock.net Official Formula BOINC Stats: http://formula-boinc.org/index.py?lang=&team=78248&year=2018

*Updated - 11-17-18*















*Sprints*

*Sprint #1*
03/22/2018 13:00 (UTC) - 03/25/2018 12:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 15*

*Sprint #2*
04/05/2018 21:00 (UTC) - 04/08/2018 20:59 (UTC)
Project - VGTU
*Final Rank - 5*

*Sprint #3*
04/12/2018 16:00 (UTC) - 04/15/2018 15:59 (UTC)
Project - World Community Grid
*Final Rank - 12*

*Sprint #4*
04/26/2018 20:00 (UTC) - 04/29/2018 19:59 (UTC)
Project - Amicable Numbers
*Final Rank - 8*

*Sprint #5*
05/10/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 05/13/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - Moo! Wrapper
*Final Rank - 8*

*Sprint #6*
05/24/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 05/27/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 6*

*Sprint #7*
06/08/2018 04:00 (UTC) - 06/11/2018 03:59 (UTC)
Project - ODLK1
*Final Rank - 8*

*Sprint #8*
06/21/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 06/24/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 19*

*Sprint #9*
06/28/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 07/01/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 16*

*Sprint #10*
07/05/2018 23:00 (UTC) - 07/08/2018 22:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 19*

*Sprint #11*
07/19/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 07/22/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 13*

*Sprint #12*
07/26/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 07/29/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - RakeSearch
*Final Rank - 9*

*Sprint #13*
08/23/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 08/26/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 10*

*Sprint #14*
08/30/2018 22:00 (UTC) - 09/02/2018 21:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 7*

*Sprint #15*
09/13/2018 16:00 (UTC) - 09/16/2018 15:59 (UTC)
Project - TN-Grid
*Final Rank - 10*

*Sprint #16*
09/27/2018 21:00 (UTC) - 09/30/2018 20:59 (UTC)
Project - ODLK
*Final Rank - 7*

*Sprint #17*
10/04/2018 15:00 (UTC) - 10/07/2018 14:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 14*

*Sprint #18*
10/19/2018 05:00 (UTC) - 10/22/2018 04:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 9th*

*Sprint #19*
10/26/2018 05:00 (UTC) - 10/29/2018 05:59 (UTC)
Project - [email protected]
*Final Rank - 5*

*Sprint #20*
11/09/2018 02:00 (UTC) - 11/12/2018 01:59 (UTC)
Project - PrimeGrid
*Final Rank - 12*

*Sprint #21*
11/22/2018 20:00 (UTC) - 11/25/2018 19:59 (UTC)
Project - TBD
*Final Rank - TBD*


----------



## tictoc

We just jumped up to 7th.


----------



## tictoc

Up to 6th at the end of the first month. :thumb:


----------



## emoga

It's still really close with UK BOINC Team.

I've been trying to gain points in the 'less popular' projects to try and gain a lead but they aren't giving up. 

Thanks for keeping it fun UK BOINC :cheers:


----------



## Finrond

Team Anandtech just passed us today!


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> Team Anandtech just passed us today!


They jumped on [email protected], with a bunch of cores, as soon as tasks were available. I was asleep at the wheel. I looked at it as a POTM, but there weren't any tasks until a few days ago. There are only a handful of tasks left now.


----------



## AlphaC

It's probably because they (anandtech) got 1st in Mindmodeling

Per their site (https://mindmodeling.org/server_status.php), 617 tasks ready to send though.

edit: just received some WUs.

edit2: MindModeling seems to be hilariously stingy on credit apportionment


----------



## mmonnin

Holy cow those lag my system for some reason!



Code:


<app_config>

<app>
<name>ccl_wrap_winOnly</name>
<max_concurrent>1</max_concurrent>
<fraction_done_exact/>
</app>
</app_config>


----------



## Finrond

Grrr, mindmodeling is out of tasks again.


----------



## mmonnin

1st sprint will be announced in 2 days.

03/22/2018 13:00 (UTC) - 03/25/2018 12:59 (UTC)


----------



## AlphaC

I'm surprised at how close we are to #10 in LHC. Emoga + Diffident are really cranking out those WUs!


----------



## Finrond

Don't forget we have a sprint coming up in the next couple days!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Sprint on project [email protected] 
from 03/22/2018 13:00 (UTC) to 03/25/2018 12:59 (UTC)


----------



## mmonnin

The project is SETI. Is it something like 100 tasks per GPU? GPUs also require Lunatics setup to be of much use.

03/22/2018 13:00 (UTC) - 03/25/2018 12:59 (UTC) 
[email protected]


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Yes, 100 per GPU. Going to need lots of extra clients to build a bunker.


----------



## mmonnin

Anyone have lunatics installed with configured files? I never really did anything besides install Lunatics to get the SoG tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

Anyone know what good times are for SoG tasks on a 1070Ti or 1070?


----------



## Finrond

You guys ever see a Climate WU that has this long of a runtime?


----------



## emoga

Switching some cores over to seti :typer:


----------



## mmonnin

Checked out a top computer. SETI tasks should be running much quicker compared to this host:
https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/show_host_detail.php?hostid=8396902



Finrond said:


> You guys ever see a Climate WU that has this long of a runtime?


Wow, no. The 5th part of the task name will say how many months are in the model. Right now I have some 13 month tasks.

wah2_eu25_qhui_200612_13_


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> Checked out a top computer. SETI tasks should be running much quicker compared to this host:
> https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/show_host_detail.php?hostid=8396902
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, no. The 5th part of the task name will say how many months are in the model. Right now I have some 13 month tasks.
> 
> wah2_eu25_qhui_200612_13_


120 Months


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Anyone know what good times are for SoG tasks on a 1070Ti or 1070?


Just fired up SETI on my 1070s. It looks like about 130 seconds/task on my 1070 that is running at 2100 MHz, and 144 seconds/task on my 1070 that is running at 1985 MHz. Those times are in Linux running an app_info for SETI GPU tasks. I imagine I need to tune it a little more and/or grab a new optimized app since I believe that the last time I messed with it was in the SETI sprint last June. 

I am out of town and away from my machines, but once I catch up on the rest of my OCN stuff, I will dig around and see how I have it set up.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Just fired up SETI on my 1070s. It looks like about 130 seconds/task on my 1070 that is running at 2100 MHz, and 144 seconds/task on my 1070 that is running at 1985 MHz. Those times are in Linux running an app_info for SETI GPU tasks. I imagine I need to tune it a little more and/or grab a new optimized app since I believe that the last time I messed with it was in the SETI sprint last June.
> 
> I am out of town and away from my machines, but once I catch up on the rest of my OCN stuff, I will dig around and see how I have it set up.


I tried running the file here. Of course its 7z and I have 17.04 and support was cut off so no p7zip available. Unzipped with another PC. I tried to ./ the MBv8 file and got segmentation faults. Somehow there was an app_info file that was in the seti project folder and I was getting like 300 some seconds for the same credit as that top computer but they had similar run times as you.
http://lunatics.kwsn.info/index.php?PHPSESSID=sbrlne6q9q6s9hj3tq60m8cmg0&action=downloads;cat=48

The Linux CUDA 'Special' App Low CPU usage thread points to a download here. I don't really want the whole BOINC installation, just the SETI specific files.
http://www.arkayn.us/forum/index.php?topic=197.0

The read me files never explain anything.

The forums there are a mess trying to find anything specific. No OS specific forum. 1600 post threads that are several years old.


----------



## Finrond

I am getting 15minute runtimes with my 1060. That does not seem normal.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> I tried running the file here. Of course its 7z and I have 17.04 and support was cut off so no p7zip available. Unzipped with another PC. I tried to ./ the MBv8 file and got segmentation faults. Somehow there was an app_info file that was in the seti project folder and I was getting like 300 some seconds for the same credit as that top computer but they had similar run times as you.
> http://lunatics.kwsn.info/index.php?PHPSESSID=sbrlne6q9q6s9hj3tq60m8cmg0&action=downloads;cat=48
> 
> The Linux CUDA 'Special' App Low CPU usage thread points to a download here. I don't really want the whole BOINC installation, just the SETI specific files.
> http://www.arkayn.us/forum/index.php?topic=197.0
> 
> The read me files never explain anything.
> 
> The forums there are a mess trying to find anything specific. No OS specific forum. 1600 post threads that are several years old.


Looking in my SETI folder, for my NVIDIA GPUs, I believe that I am running the optimized apps from your second link. If I remember correctly, I aborted all my tasks, dumped the files in the SETI project folder, and then restarted BOINC and SETI. I never got around to fine tuning anything, but as it is, I am seeing mostly 100% GPU usage, and pretty decent runtimes. 

It looks like I did download the the custom BOINC program, but I never ended up using it. The custom SETI apps included in that custom BOINC package are the same as what I have attached below. 

Here are the files that I believe I used for the optimized app. It is not actually a .zip file, so rename the file losing the .zip at the end and then extract normally with


Code:


tar xJf cudaLinux.tar.xz


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Looking in my SETI folder, for my NVIDIA GPUs, I believe that I am running the optimized apps from your second link. If I remember correctly, I aborted all my tasks, dumped the files in the SETI project folder, and then restarted BOINC and SETI. I never got around to fine tuning anything, but as it is, I am seeing mostly 100% GPU usage, and pretty decent runtimes.
> 
> It looks like I did download the the custom BOINC program, but I never ended up using it. The custom SETI apps included in that custom BOINC package are the same as what I have attached below.
> 
> Here are the files that I believe I used for the optimized app. It is not actually a .zip file, so rename the file losing the .zip at the end and then extract normally with
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> tar xJf cudaLinux.tar.xz


Suspended projects
Killed boinc exe
Downloaded your file, extracted with archive manager. 
Copied your files into the SETI project folder.

I had tried that version earlier and I get the same thing with your files:

286	[email protected] 3/22/2018 5:48:58 AM	No tasks are available for AstroPulse v7	
287	[email protected] 3/22/2018 5:48:58 AM	No tasks are available for [email protected] v8	

Umm, like yes there are tasks available 

Edit: Farther up the log file it mentioned missing cuda 8.0 files. I remembered a post about cuda files at this post:
http://www.arkayn.us/forum/index.php?topic=197.msg4499#msg4499

Deleted all and copied in the Cuda9.0 special app apps. Forget to change it to executable but its now running at 121-133s between the two GPUs with only like 25s CPU time. Down from 305-325 seconds and 125s CPU time with the standard SoG app w/o app_config file.


----------



## Diffident

I wish they had some tasks so I could try out tictoc's files. In the past, Seti has run about as well as Milkyway on my 970, which means slowwwwww. I can get more points on both just running the CPU app.


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> I wish they had some tasks so I could try out tictoc's files. In the past, Seti has run about as well as Milkyway on my 970, which means slowwwwww. I can get more points on both just running the CPU app.


There are tasks. Somehow I have 'In progress (533)' with 2x GPUs.

I wasn't able to get any I think due to the missing cuda 8.0 files. Using the Cuda 9.0 special app I was able to download work and run pretty quickly.

This top computer with 4x 1070s is doing nearly 200k RAC, so 50k RAC per GPU.
https://setiathome.berkeley.edu/results.php?hostid=8396902&offset=0&show_names=0&state=4&appid=

There are some AVX linux special apps to try if you want:
http://www.arkayn.us/forum/index.php?PHPSESSID=930h5j7o7561cs7fqjed7sbct4&topic=197.msg4523#msg4523


----------



## Diffident

I just got one task, but it's opencl. Did you just copy the files into the Seti folder, or did you delete everything first?

BTW, I'm using cuda 9.1.85


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> I just got one task, but it's opencl. Did you just copy the files into the Seti folder, or did you delete everything first?
> 
> BTW, I'm using cuda 9.1.85


I deleted everything, copied in the SETI Project files from the 9.0 app, set the exe as executable with chmod 777, and let it download some tasks. The plan class says (cuda 9.0).


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> I deleted everything, copied in the SETI Project files from the 9.0 app, set the exe as executable with chmod 777, and let it download some tasks. The plan class says (cuda 9.0).


I got it working. Times reduced from 1569 sec to between 154-224 sec. Now it's worth running. :thumb:

I didn't chmod to 777, it's unnecessary and a compromise of security. You made the files read,write and executable by everyone.


----------



## tictoc

I'm going to have to swap out my Cuda8 app for the Cuda9 version since it looks like it is a bit faster than what I'm running. I'll probably throw a few more GPUs at SETI too.


----------



## jvillaveces

are there similar enhancements for win10?


----------



## bfromcolo

Wow welcome to league 1, 15th place. 

I have all my stuff on SETI now, but I don't have any of the optimized apps running anywhere, guess I better figure that out.


----------



## mmonnin

jvillaveces said:


> are there similar enhancements for win10?


Yes you can get them here:
http://lunatics.kwsn.info/index.php?PHPSESSID=sbrlne6q9q6s9hj3tq60m8cmg0&action=downloads;cat=9

Its an install where you can select which apps/processor types.



bfromcolo said:


> Wow welcome to league 1, 15th place.
> 
> I have all my stuff on SETI now, but I don't have any of the optimized apps running anywhere, guess I better figure that out.


Pretty much a must. A lot faster than default apps.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> I'm going to have to swap out my Cuda8 app for the Cuda9 version since it looks like it is a bit faster than what I'm running. I'll probably throw a few more GPUs at SETI too.


Comparing some of my times to yours...my CPU time is def lower. You're in the range of 45-50s and I'm at like 12-20s for similar task length. Just kind of eyeballing it, yours seem to have better point/runtime ratios. I'd guess I have more tasks receive 50 some points where you have fewer tasks that low.

Edit: 
You: 0.4937 point/sec
Me: 0.4699 point/sec

And I have one 1070Ti vs your 1070s. I'm at 1974 on 1070 and stock boost of 1873 on the 1070Ti.


----------



## tictoc

SETI has always been our weakest project. Most of the teams in League 1 have armies of GPUs and CPUs that do nothing but crunch SETI. Pretty much every team ahead of us generally does 600k+ ppd. We are usually closer to 90k ppd.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Comparing some of my times to yours...my CPU time is def lower. You're in the range of 45-50s and I'm at like 12-20s for similar task length. Just kind of eyeballing it, yours seem to have better point/runtime ratios. I'd guess I have more tasks receive 50 some points where you have fewer tasks that low.
> 
> Edit:
> You: 0.4937 point/sec
> Me: 0.4699 point/sec
> 
> And I have one 1070Ti vs your 1070s. I'm at 1974 on 1070 and stock boost of 1873 on the 1070Ti.


Interesting. Maybe I'll hold off on changing out to the cuda9 app.


----------



## jvillaveces

mmonnin said:


> Yes you can get them here:
> http://lunatics.kwsn.info/index.php?PHPSESSID=sbrlne6q9q6s9hj3tq60m8cmg0&action=downloads;cat=9
> 
> Its an install where you can select which apps/processor types.


Thanks! Got it. How does it run? Will BOINC manager use it aytomatically. or do I need to invoke it manually? Do I need to restart BOINC?


----------



## mmonnin

jvillaveces said:


> Thanks! Got it. How does it run? Will BOINC manager use it aytomatically. or do I need to invoke it manually? Do I need to restart BOINC?


From what I recall add the SETI project like normal. No new work right away was you'll want different tasks once Lunatics is installed. Run lunatics installer and I think it creates the app_info.xml and other necessary files for you based on the options you select. They should go right into the SETI project folder as needed. You'll have to restart the BOINC client for the app_info settings to be picked up. Then use BOINC Manager like normal.


----------



## 10esseeTony

WHEW! I found you guys again. "Distributed Computing" is overrun by mining, it appears.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

:wave2: Welcome back. I see you all are putting up a few more points than us on the SETI Sprint :thumbsups


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, we've always been over here. Miners just make GPU buying more expensive for worthwhile work.

SETI is our lowest team ranked project that is active. I'm not a big fan of it myself.


----------



## Tex1954

E.T. is out there somewhere!!!

LOL!


----------



## Finrond

REMINDER: We have another SPRINT starting VERY VERY soon!


----------



## AlphaC

O wow we pushed ahead on LHC it seems.

Milkyway is a lost cause due to Gridcoin people.

Czech National Team might catch up in Mindmodeling.


----------



## jvillaveces

When is the sprint? What project?


----------



## mmonnin

jvillaveces said:


> When is the sprint? What project?


It hasn't been announced yet:
http://formula-boinc.org/sprint.py?lang=&year=2018


----------



## mmonnin

The Project is VGTU, a CPU only project.

http://boinc.vgtu.lt/vtuathome/

Edit:
Out of work already. I was able to grab about 170 across my computers.

VGTU [email protected] 4/4/2018 5:44:28 PM	Project has no tasks available

And now I have 270 so they are being created.


----------



## tictoc

OP updated, and I also updated the links to the sprints for the rest of the year.

It's been awhile since I last ran VGTU. Are the ETAs on the tasks wildly inaccurate? I have a few that are showing 40+ hours, and a quick scan through some other hosts didn't have anything with that long of run-times. :headscrat


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> OP updated, and I also updated the links to the sprints for the rest of the year.
> 
> It's been awhile since I last ran VGTU. Are the ETAs on the tasks wildly inaccurate? I have a few that are showing 40+ hours, and a quick scan through some other hosts didn't have anything with that long of run-times. :headscrat


1st batch completed in 7 hours on my 1950x and 5-6 hours on my 3570k. ETAs on my 1950x are 4:45 though so they might be longer than previously.


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> OP updated, and I also updated the links to the sprints for the rest of the year.
> 
> It's been awhile since I last ran VGTU. Are the ETAs on the tasks wildly inaccurate? I have a few that are showing 40+ hours, and a quick scan through some other hosts didn't have anything with that long of run-times. :headscrat



It is very inaccurate in the beginning I think, because it takes a while for the % completed to start climbing up.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

They are taking nearly 24 hours on my X5680 2P. 😞


----------



## Finrond

k4m1k4z3 said:


> They are taking nearly 24 hours on my X5680 2P. 😞


Yes, same with my E5645. Any of the newer architectures seem to run much faster.

EDIT: Ryzen system does them in about 3h 45m, 4770 is doing them in 8-9 hours, 14-16 hours on the E5-2640 v3. Maybe it's a hyperthreading thing?


----------



## tictoc

My 2P is showing runtimes from 23-48 hours, and I still don't have any tasks that are over 75% done after running for 14 hours. If there was a hyperthreading penalty then it should also affect Ryzen and the 4770, unless you have HT off. If it was AVX2, then Ryzen should take a hit vs the 4770, and either way my 2670v2 should be at least as fast as a E5645. This E5-2640v2 and this E5-2609v2, which should both be the same or a bit slower than my 2P, have much quicker runtimes then what I am seeing. I'm not really sure what the deal is, but I must have something messed up on my end.


----------



## emoga

tictoc said:


> My 2P I'm not really sure what the deal is, but I must have something messed up on my end.


20 hours so far on my 2670v1 and its barely half way. The other one freezes with this project...so that's a no go 

v3's are on round 2. Took around 18 hours.


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> My 2P is showing runtimes from 23-48 hours, and I still don't have any tasks that are over 75% done after running for 14 hours. If there was a hyperthreading penalty then it should also affect Ryzen and the 4770, unless you have HT off. If it was AVX2, then Ryzen should take a hit vs the 4770, and either way my 2670v2 should be at least as fast as a E5645. This E5-2640v2 and this E5-2609v2, which should both be the same or a bit slower than my 2P, have much quicker runtimes then what I am seeing. I'm not really sure what the deal is, but I must have something messed up on my end.


Ya but im only running 6 tasks on the ryzen system (ryzen 7 1700x) and 6 tasks on the 4770 vs 18 on the E5645 and 24 on the 2640 v3. But even with the added load on the bigger CPUs they aren't normally THIS much slower than the other systems.

Edit: Maybe these tasks eat memory bandwidth and get "crowded" on a 2P?


----------



## tictoc

No idea. I'll have to check it out when I get home. My 2P is running 128GB of DDR3 clocked at 1866.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My 2670V1 with 8 x 8 GB of memory isn't running them that slow... I think they were 12-14 hrs. I can't check right now though. 

Definitely quite a difference in run time. My Ryzen 1700 at stock is taking about 8 hrs per unit.


----------



## bfromcolo

My 5820k @ 4.0 is taking a little under 7 hours in Windows. My 1700 @ stock is looking like 9 in Linux, but I have not finished any. 

My older systems are also crawling, 6300 is looking like 30 hours, and L5640s around 50.


----------



## tictoc

We are off to a nice start. Currently sitting in 3rd. 

I turned off HT on my 2P to see if that changes anything. Initially it does look quite a bit different. 
All of my tasks now have the same ETA, and that ETA is under 15 hours. Additionally, the tasks are progressing at a quicker rate, with all tasks being past 3% after running for 20 minutes. If that holds true, then it will be quite a bit quicker than all of the tasks that I ran with HT on. I am loading the CPU the same amount, running 16 tasks with HT off vs 32 tasks with HT on.

**Edit** Suspended tasks were started yesterday with HT on, running tasks are HT off.


----------



## lanofsong

Ughh - My 3770K in win10 @ 4.3 (HT on) will take 24+ hrs to complete a task. I have the 4P Opteron running but the times appear to be all over the place.


----------



## Finrond

lanofsong said:


> Ughh - My 3770K in win10 @ 4.3 (HT on) will take 24+ hrs to complete a task. I have the 4P Opteron running but the times appear to be all over the place.


Try limiting the 3770K to 4 tasks at once and see what happens.

EDIT: Reduced my VGTU running WU's from 16 to 12 on the 24 thread 2P and my runtimes were cut from 26-28hours down to 13-16hours.


----------



## mmonnin

Just had 14 days of CPU time aborted by the server. I hate it when admins do that crap.


----------



## mmonnin

Looks like we'll finish 5th. OCN also moved up 3 team rank positions for the project.

Another Sprint next week.
04/12/2018 16:00 (UTC) - 04/15/2018 15:59 (UTC)


----------



## Finrond

mmonnin said:


> Looks like we'll finish 5th. OCN also moved up 3 team rank positions for the project.
> 
> Another Sprint next week.
> 04/12/2018 16:00 (UTC) - 04/15/2018 15:59 (UTC)


Reminder: Another sprint starts tomorrow!


----------



## tictoc

Finrond said:


> Reminder: Another sprint starts tomorrow!


OP updated with the link to the next Sprint. Now to wait for the project announcement.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

And the site is down... did anyone catch the announcement?


----------



## mmonnin

Nope, I checked at 11:30ish and it wasn't there yet. Python errors for me.


----------



## emoga

It's world community grid :thumb:

Having some electrical issues. Might just be the v3's for me this round. If that.	:sad-smile


----------



## mmonnin

Linux and OET and ZIKA I think are the best points.

New hosts have tasks verified so no instant points. Return some good work early from new hosts.

HSTB have very short deadlines.


----------



## Ithanul

emoga said:


> It's world community grid :thumb:
> 
> Having some electrical issues. Might just be the v3's for me this round. If that.	:sad-smile


Sweet, WCG is one of my favs.


----------



## mmonnin

I haven't been reading WCG forums and apparently there are some new OET tasks that take much longer. I was wondering what was going on. 30% after 90min on my 1950x. 20% at 55min on my 3570k.
https://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,40734


----------



## mmonnin

Sent off what I had done.

OET credit is bipolar. ~4.9 hours for 39.3 points, ~4.8 hours for 596.6 points. Then the shorter ones at ~1.2 hours for ~180 points.

Edit:
A few hours in and we're hanging onto 10th for 1 point.


----------



## tictoc

I'll be throwing some cores at WCG tonight. I downloaded some ZIKA tasks, and then forgot to switch some stuff over from POGS yesterday.


----------



## mmonnin

We've fallen to 11th and losing ground on 10th.


----------



## tictoc

Not sure if it will be much of a boost, but I am going to add my 1700 to WCG.


----------



## Finrond

Our work in POGS is starting to pay off, we're in the top 10.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, there wasn't much support for the WCG Sprint last weekend.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Finrond said:


> Our work in POGS is starting to pay off, we're in the top 10.


Sadly, my contribution to POGS it will be going down for a while... One of the phones popped pretty good. Thankfully just a massively bulged battery, but it was enough to dislodge the screen on the bottom, and so... Yeah, I suspect that phone's done.


----------



## mmonnin

WhiteWulfe said:


> Sadly, my contribution to POGS it will be going down for a while... One of the phones popped pretty good. Thankfully just a massively bulged battery, but it was enough to dislodge the screen on the bottom, and so... Yeah, I suspect that phone's done.


My nexus 9 bulged and warped the screen but still worked and continues with a new battery. Screen has some light bleeding but still functional. If not then quad cores can be found for $15 or less.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

mmonnin said:


> My nexus 9 bulged and warped the screen but still worked and continues with a new battery. Screen has some light bleeding but still functional. If not then quad cores can be found for $15 or less.


It's an HTC One M8, so basically it's a glue sandwich. Not quite certain I want to try and tackle taking that apart. At the same time, apparently it's only about $20 CAD or so to replace, hmmmm. I'll have to think on it.


----------



## mmonnin

WhiteWulfe said:


> It's an HTC One M8, so basically it's a glue sandwich. Not quite certain I want to try and tackle taking that apart. At the same time, apparently it's only about $20 CAD or so to replace, hmmmm. I'll have to think on it.


Most fairly popular phones have battery replacement videos.
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/HTC+One+M8+Battery+Replacement/41650

Googling HTC One M8 had 2 of top 3 hits were about battery replacements.

The nexus 9 was also made by HTC so probably a common battery supplier ballooning up.


----------



## Diffident

My old Nexus 5 is bulged really bad. The Nexus 5 has a plastic back so when the battery bulged it only popped the back cover off. I'm already on the second battery, the first one bulged out too. This battery bulged within the first month after installing it. It's still crunching away while sitting on my kitchen counter...I just hope one day it doesn't burn my house down. :worriedsm


----------



## WhiteWulfe

mmonnin said:


> Most fairly popular phones have battery replacement videos.
> https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/HTC+One+M8+Battery+Replacement/41650
> 
> Googling HTC One M8 had 2 of top 3 hits were about battery replacements.
> 
> The nexus 9 was also made by HTC so probably a common battery supplier ballooning up.


Such is definitely good to know, although given that replacing one battery will be around half the cost of an ODroid XU4, I'm tempted to just "suck it up" and get the XU4. Hard to say though what my long term plans will be. Screen popping out makes replacing the battery noticeably easier though!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Sprint on project Amicable Numbers from 04/26/2018 20:00 (UTC) to 04/29/2018 19:59 (UTC)


----------



## mmonnin

Can only have 20 tasks per GPU. 

I was going to run until 2500 WUProp hours which would have been right at end of the month anyway.


----------



## tictoc

I have a few more GPUs crunching on Amicable now. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

8th in this sprint for 4 points. The next closest team in overall standings is UK BOINC Team which got 10 points.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Anyone have some GPUs they were not able to get running on prime grid for the pentathlon? We could pick up a couple points from the moo formula boinc sprint.


----------



## emoga

I'll put a 7970 on moo. Because its not hot enough in the basement. 

I need to build another shed in the backyard and move all my gear in there. Then throw some delta fans on everything and try to burn the thing down.

Edit: Looks like it doesn't like moo either.


----------



## tictoc

If I can't get my 290s running PrimeGrid I'll throw them here.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I feel the pain... my apartment is currently 95ºF with the windows open (they were open all winter)...


----------



## mmonnin

Put my RX 580 on it.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Up to 8th place for 4 points, not bad. Now we just have to hold that for a day. I doubt we could get much more with most resources on prime grid.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah, CNT added some more GPUs and has been pulling away most of the day. 8th will be good.


----------



## Finrond

Another sprint in 3 days!


----------



## emoga

Going to shutdown my computers. There's a heat wave going on in Edmonton all week long. :devil:


----------



## mmonnin

I'll take 80s and 70s...


----------



## tictoc

Enigma is the project for the Sprint running from 5/24 - 5/27. Time to start cracking those codes. 
**Edit* *It looks like there are a bunch of GPU tasks available. Has anyone ran the GPU tasks in Linux? The last time I looked I thought there were only GPU tasks for Windows, but now it looks like it is possible to run GPU tasks in Linux.


----------



## mmonnin

I don't recall before but some completed just now while I was downloading work. 2,205.00 per task. 250-300s for 1070/1070Ti in Linux and a full CPU core. Around 190-240s in Win7 on my RX580 with 3-5% of a CPU thread.


----------



## tictoc

Moving a few cards over to Enigma. Just grabbed some tasks for my 290s, so we'll see how they do. Looks like a bunch of the top machines are running AMD GPUs, so I'll probably throw some tasks at a 1070 as well just to see how they compare.


**Edit** 290s are crunching away without issue. I dialed the clocks on my 290s back to 1000/1300 to try and save some juice. Run-times range from 216-290 seconds, and use basically no CPU time (highest I saw in htop was 1.8% of a thread).


----------



## k4m1k4z3

My 1080 in linux seems to be crunching them faster on average than my 1080ti in windows. I will release my bunkers later tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## bfromcolo

Got a couple GPUs running now, we have a visitor staying in the room where most of my computers live, can't get the heat going until tomorrow. Is there any point in running an old 2p (2xL5640) on this project or just GPUs?


----------



## tictoc

k4m1k4z3 said:


> My 1080 in linux seems to be crunching them faster on average than my 1080ti in windows. I will release my bunkers later tonight before I go to bed.



Looking at my tasks it looks like these apps run favorably on AMD gear. R9 290 is running them in 220-290 seconds/task, while the GTX 1070 is at 285-346 seconds/task. Both GPUs are in the same system running Linux with the latest AMD and NVIDIA drivers.
**Edit* *I started crunching at the same time on both GPUs and the 290 has completed 20% more tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

My RX 580 is crunching faster than my NV GPUs including the 1070Ti.

I dropped my ~1.3m bunker in the 1st hour.

I don't think I could even get CPU tasks. Mine are crunching other projects. It's not really worth it.


----------



## tictoc

I just released about 900ish tasks. 


This sprint will be all GPU for me.


----------



## mmonnin

Currently 5th. A good chance to grab a good number of points on The Greatest Weekend in Motorsport Racing.


----------



## mmonnin

Rechenkraft.net is gaining and will pass OCN in the next hour or two.


----------



## mmonnin

Wooo after many months my RNA World task completed for 161k points. That task puts OCN into 4th in the RNA Marathon for 12 points. Just shy of 14 million seconds.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Wooo after many months my RNA World task completed for 161k points. That task puts OCN into 4th in the RNA Marathon for 12 points. Just shy of 14 million seconds.


That is incredible. I would love to see what the result was after 5+ months of crunching. 

Speaking of great motor sport weekends, just finished up an open lap day on the track and have a rally cross event on Sunday.


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> That is incredible. I would love to see what the result was after 5+ months of crunching.
> 
> Speaking of great motor sport weekends, just finished up an open lap day on the track and have a rally cross event on Sunday.


Jacob Klein was the user waiting on verification and he sent me a message right away after completing. He's had some go 500 days on slow laptops and some ongoing tasks are at 400+ days.

Here's the completed task. It 1st started in 2013 and has had many millions of seconds crunching on it before completion today.
http://www.rnaworld.de/rnaworld/workunit.php?wuid=6330740

I checked my scheduled DVR recordings earlier and Monaco is on tape delay shown immediately after the 500. What else does ESPN 2 need to air at 9AM EST that its pushed to 3:30 PM on ABC?  Someone's bound to spill the beans at Indy.

What are you driving? I've got a Mustang GT 5.0 as my daily so it just stays on the streets. A friend has tried to convince me of some auto cross but that thing does donuts way too easy with traction control off.


----------



## tictoc

2010 WRX STI on the track, and a 2001 Impeza 2.5 RS for rally.


----------



## mmonnin

emoga said:


> Going to shutdown my computers. There's a heat wave going on in Edmonton all week long. :devil:


Where o where has emoga gone

https://stats3.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teamoldusers&team=Overclock.net


----------



## mmonnin

I forgot to check yesterday but the project this week is ODLK1


----------



## mmonnin

If anyone can get any work it should be this project.
https://boinc.multi-pool.info/latinsquares/

Low points around 10th so we could get some if there are tasks available.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Their server is having a little bit of trouble right now, I cant even get my machines connected to the project.


----------



## mmonnin

I was able to at my earlier post but forums aren't refreshing now either. Hopefully its down to make some tasks. The admin knows about FB and was the one that realized the server was out of work.


----------



## tictoc

I thought this started on the 10th not the 8th. :doh:


Once it is back up and running I will be throwing some cores at it. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

OCN will be 8th.

Coming up there is a week off, 3 weeks in a row, a week off then 2 more weeks in a row. After that is the summer F1 break where no one can work for like two weeks.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

We dont have the horsepower to get any of the top spots, but 4 points is better than none :thumb:


----------



## tictoc

I was never able to register on ODLK1, so I just had to watch the action from the hairpin.


----------



## Finrond

Finrond said:


> You guys ever see a Climate WU that has this long of a runtime?


It finished! https://i.imgur.com/eWIntzT.png


----------



## BritishBob

Finrond said:


> It finished! https://i.imgur.com/eWIntzT.png


That's quite a runtime... :O


----------



## mmonnin

Asteroids is the FB event this weekend.

Edit: And its out of work. I only got a couple tasks.


----------



## tictoc

I have a few that were already running on my HTPC, but I didn't grab any before they were gone for the rest of my machines.


----------



## tictoc

Tasks are available again for Asteroids. I'm not sure when they went up, but I will be able to finish a few before the Sprint is over.


----------



## mmonnin

Rosetta is the Sprint project this week. A project that should be able to handle some more load.


----------



## tictoc

Loading up on Rosetta. I always like when it comes up as a project for a comp or POTM, since it is a great project that I never seem to run.


----------



## mmonnin

The Rosetta app does not like my 1950x. Most fail. Mini's are fine. And of course there is no kind of app selection in preferences. The 2700x is fine though.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> The Rosetta app does not like my 1950x. Most fail. Mini's are fine. And of course there is no kind of app selection in preferences. The 2700x is fine though.


Is your threadripper running Linux?

So far I haven't had any issues with my 1700, but I am still running the locale work-around that I used during the Pentathlon. Rosetta doesn't appear to have updated the 4.07 app yet, so if you are on a Linux machine that is running glibc 2.27 then you will have issues with any of the x64 apps. This is the thread the details the problem: https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/forum_thread.php?id=12242&sort_style=&start=80


----------



## mmonnin

tictoc said:


> Is your threadripper running Linux?
> 
> So far I haven't had any issues with my 1700, but I am still running the locale work-around that I used during the Pentathlon. Rosetta doesn't appear to have updated the 4.07 app yet, so if you are on a Linux machine that is running glibc 2.27 then you will have issues with any of the x64 apps. This is the thread the details the problem: https://boinc.bakerlab.org/rosetta/forum_thread.php?id=12242&sort_style=&start=80


I am getting the same errors as shown in that thread.

Yes, both 1950x and 2700x are on 18.04 and GPUGrid/Rosetta Host Info both show 2.27 on both systems. I skimmed through it, was there a solution?

Linux Ubuntu
Ubuntu 18.04 LTS [4.15.0-20-generic|libc 2.27 (Ubuntu GLIBC 2.27-3ubuntu1)]

Rosetta as project needs separate apps for the type of work they are doing. They've mentioned before code gets added on top of the current app making it more and more bloated over time.

And separate app selection in users preferences!

I actually ran out of work overnight due to the ETA being several times longer than actual run time and half the work aborting.


----------



## tictoc

The work around that I did on Arch was to add two variables to the top of my /etc/locale.conf.



Code:


LC_CTYPE=C
LC_MESSAGES=C

I think Ubuntu handles locales differently, but you should be able to add system wide or per session locales. Further down in that Rosetta thread there were a few posts talking about adding the locale variables on Ubuntu, but I didn't see if they figured it out or not. I can take a look later today/tonight.


----------



## bfromcolo

Yeah no one sleeping in the basement this weekend. And a project that actually has work. 44 cores added to Rosetta. 



Probably won't run my 5820k and put it into a death match with the portable AC, been hitting in the 90s all this week and finally drug the AC out of the garage yesterday. Maybe if things cool down for the weekend.


----------



## mmonnin

I had set my PCs to NNW this morning. We had fallen from 6th to 11th with little participation.


----------



## tictoc

I've turned in about 340 tasks since the start. I have a pair of 2680 v2s and my 1700 crunching Rosetta. I am finally going to pass 1 million in Rosetta, and then I will probably keep some cores on it for awhile.


----------



## mmonnin

NFS is the project and has already started. We're already way behind. We didn't have much participation so its not really worth trying on this one.

Next one is in two weeks.


----------



## mmonnin

Cosmology is the Sprint event this weekend. I just switched to it on one PC just the other day. Good timing.

VBox and regular apps are available. Double digit tasks available right now so not much.
http://www.cosmologyathome.org/

Edit: No work available. Well keep spamming it and I can get a couple here and there. The work available queue is low for this project.


----------



## tictoc

I'll load it up when I get home and see if I can grab some. Does anyone know if there is a feed somewhere, so that we can get instant notifiaction when the project is selected?


----------



## tictoc

I picked up a bunch of legacy tasks and at last check there were 700+ legacy tasks available.


----------



## bfromcolo

Just got it going on a couple systems, all legacy tasks.


----------



## bfromcolo

No tasks and validation for Legacy is broken per this thread, although I seem to have validated a few 14/41.



http://www.cosmologyathome.org/forum_thread.php?id=7554


----------



## tictoc

Project for the next Sprint (7/26-7/29) is RakeSearch.


----------



## mmonnin

Be sure to get your optimized app:
http://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/forum_thread.php?id=39


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Be sure to get your optimized app:
> http://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/forum_thread.php?id=39



I forgot about that, but luckily I already had it.


----------



## mmonnin

I only have the optimized app on one PC and Teamviewer thinks I'm a commercial company and cuts me out after a couple seconds. F that app now. So I'm not bothering with setting Rakesearch up on other PCs.


----------



## tictoc

I have it running on a few computers. The ETA for tasks on my 1700 are way off, but on my 2P they are on the money. :headscrat


----------



## skivelitis

Almost 200 pending already, hope they remain that way for a few more hours. May not be around to micro-manage for the duration of the Sprint, so just on autopilot for a bit.


----------



## tictoc

I should have about 900 piled up when I get home. 
*Edit* And away they go. Looks like it was closer to 1000 tasks. Now to see how long they take to validate.


----------



## mmonnin

Around half of mine validated right away on the 1st hour and now 3/4 are validated with the rest waiting on a wingman. Good luck to all in finding an ODLS pair and one of the monthly badges. I run Rakesearch a couple of days each month for a badge. 
http://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/user_odls_results.php


----------



## tictoc

300 of mine have validated, 830 to go. :thumb:


----------



## Finrond

[email protected] is the sprint right now, forgot about this one until this morning! Firing up the cores!


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I fired up one of my 2P to crunch some [email protected] for a few days while the weather is nice  Cant wait for cold weather to arrive.


----------



## tictoc

I completely forgot about the Sprint this month. :doh:

I'm out of town, but I'll probably get a few cores on it.


----------



## Jayce1971

mmonnin said:


> Around half of mine validated right away on the 1st hour and now 3/4 are validated with the rest waiting on a wingman. Good luck to all in finding an ODLS pair and one of the monthly badges. I run Rakesearch a couple of days each month for a badge.
> http://rake.boincfast.ru/rakesearch/user_odls_results.php


I remember how proud I was, when one of my gtx 560ti's found the 47th largest prime number known. I still have that pair of cards, even though they're energy hogs, I guess they'd make good for Physix or something.


----------



## mmonnin

13th and waaay behind any position points. My RPi2 will make it all up!!


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> 13th and waaay behind any position points. My RPi2 will make it all up!!



My Pi Zero has joined the race, just in case your Pi2 needs some help. 
**Edit** Looks like I should have got it going a bit sooner. First OGR task has a 5 day ETA.


----------



## mmonnin

I got some ECM tasks that were taking several gigs of memory. 1.8 to 7.8GB. I think it caused my 1950x to crash as when I started it some tasks were waiting for memory.

They seem to have task names of ecm_uc_##########_np. Some others using just a couple of mb are named ecm_op or ecm_xy.


----------



## Finrond

Well we were able to make up ground and snag a point at least!

Nice work fellows.


----------



## mmonnin

Rechenkraft.net picked up 6 points and are just 3 points behind OCN in overall standings.

There is another event this weekend with the race at Monza.


----------



## tictoc

I will be going all out on this next Sprint. Also, I think we will have at least one Formula BOINC related POTM in September. Hopefully that can give us a little breathing room over Rechenkraft in the overall standings.


----------



## bfromcolo

Draining all my stuff of SETI to be ready for this since the WOW! thing is over I think. I too will try to run more systems for this one, things are cooling down nicely in the Rockies.


----------



## bill1024

Milkyway was announced today at the next sprint.


----------



## tictoc

Definitely have to fire up some extra clients to keep the 7970s and 290s cranking until the start.

It will be interesting to see how their server handles the extra load.
@2002dunx Do you still have a few MilkyWay crunchers that you can fire up for a few days?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I guess I will fire up my W8100 that never sold... that should be good for 600k ppd


----------



## tictoc

I don't think I will get enough clients set up to keep my GPUs crunching for the 19 hours before the start of the Sprint. I would need 14-15 clients per machine, in order to queue up enough tasks for my 7970s and 290s.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I plan to just let my card run ahead of time and build up a list of pending validation. Maybe the last few hours leading up to the event there could be a few bunkers.


----------



## mmonnin

Added my GTX 1070 Ti, 1070, 970 and RX 580 although they pretty much all suck at FP64. Too much heat from the 280x when its 95F outside and last time I tried to use it on MW it would crash under load. I'm just going to let them run like k4m1k4z3 although most have validated from last night. They are short and with limited buffer they validate pretty quickly.


----------



## bfromcolo

It's been a while since I ran MW, didn't realize or recall it had multi-core CPU apps. I have a variety of different flavors, 1C, 5C, 6C, 15C and 16C depending on the system. Is there some optimal setting, like maybe 4C per task?


----------



## tictoc

We are sitting in 6th in the early stage of this Sprint, and Rechenkraft is currently in 3rd. That bumps them up to a tie with us in the Overall standings.

*Edit* I had forgotten to switch one of my GPUs over from SETI, but it is now crunching MilkyWay.


----------



## tictoc

It is a tight battle for 5th with Rechenkraft. 

My 7970s might be down for a few, because I'm going to flash my old OC BIOS back onto those GPUs. I've been running them at stock, but they can do quite a bit more if I give them a bump in voltage.


----------



## tictoc

Rechenkraft picked up two points on us in the overall stanings, since they finished one spot ahead of us in the MilkyWay Sprint. With our 7th place finish in the MilkyWay Sprint we now have a 6 point lead over Rechenkraft, and we are sitting at 9th overall. :thumb:


----------



## 2002dunx

Hi finally woken up !

Sadly I'm down to three R9 280x/ HD7970 cards at the moment, always running MW.

There is a guy here near me selling three more, but the prices are silly for ex-mining gear.

The R9 390x doesn't give the same output but is still ticking along nicely with a pair of 120mm fans tie-wrap'd to it !

Hope to get three more but doubt it will be soon enough to help.... then there is fitting the waterblocks and fault finding to go through.

dunx


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The next sprint will be announced tomorrow.


----------



## bfromcolo

This weekend's Sprint



*09/13/2018 16:00 (UTC) - 09/16/2018 15:59 (UTC) 
** TN-Grid*

*Edit - managed to fill up one system with a few days work, getting nothing on another. Server status shows nothing to send, hopefully they can address.
*


----------



## mmonnin

Probably not. They can't just generate a bunch of work like math projects. I was running this already on my 1950x and will probably get less done this weekend even though I set it to run on all my others PCs. I'll actually suspend the 60 or so tasks I have left so they will be completed during the event and run something else in the mean time.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have another project with short completion times running at priority 0 so if any tasks do come up on TN-Grid I might grab some.


----------



## tictoc

This was an interesting coincidence with TN-Grid running as a POTM.  Update to the thread incoming.


----------



## tictoc

Just a little over one day until the start of the next Sprint. We are currently holding a slim 3 point lead over Rechenkraft in the overall standings, so a nice finish in this Sprint would be good. :thumb:


----------



## mmonnin

Sprint is ODLK
https://boinc.progger.info/odlk/


----------



## tictoc

I'll go all in on ODLK. I was hoping to get two of my old work/school servers swapped over to crunching, but I still have a few projects to finish up. I should be able to throw about 60 cores at it.


----------



## mmonnin

FB Stats had all zeros at 5PM which usually means the pre stats values were picked up. But everything is still at zero at 6PM. So I'm gonna wait to dump since I still have some work on all PCs.


----------



## mmonnin

Server must be getting hammered. Site is really slow and server status never comes up.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Server must be getting hammered. Site is really slow and server status never comes up.



It starteed last night shortly after I loaded up on tasks. It is still really slow, but I'm going to let some tasks go and see what happens.
**Edit* *My tasks are now uploading. Hopefully they will be good, because I have more than a few.


----------



## mmonnin

Most clients had reported by this morning but many are still waiting for validation from other user not being able to report or server being behind on validation.

Production nearly was over triple normal output for ODLK and would have been more if the server could keep up.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have not been able to get much work unfortunately


----------



## mmonnin

FB site hasn't updated since at least 5/6 AM EST. Probably too slow to get hourly updates.


----------



## tictoc

k4m1k4z3 said:


> I have not been able to get much work unfortunately



I also ran dry on tasks, but things seem to be smoothing out now. I am loaded with tasks again, and my pending validations dropped from 1500 to 500.


----------



## mmonnin

Yep much better now than just a few hours ago.

OCN is 7th with just 6k between 6th and 8th.


----------



## tictoc

After dropping back behind Rechenkraft, we were able to sneak back ahead of them, and keep our three point lead in the overall standings.


----------



## mmonnin

Yeah and at like the last update too. Wish we could get more than 4 participants in these. Another 200k would have been 3rd place.

Transfers are better now that its over.

Another Sprint next week with the Japanese GP.


----------



## tictoc

With just the 4 of us it is a tough go, but we are still holding steady in the top 10. 

October will be a busy month with 3 Sprints.
I am thinking about slow rolling the POTM, and just adding one with each Sprint. It would be awesome if we could get a couple of top 5 finishes.


----------



## skivelitis

tictoc said:


> With just the 4 of us it is a tough go, but we are still holding steady in the top 10.
> 
> October will be a busy month with 3 Sprints.
> I am thinking about slow rolling the POTM, and just adding one with each Sprint. It would be awesome if we could get a couple of top 5 finishes.


I'll do my best to help out with these this month pending travel schedule. First one may be a little iffy. Have no remote access set up, so need to be physically present to participate.


----------



## Finrond

I'll do my best to have better participation when these roll around. I keep forgetting.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I have set a reminder on my phone for Oct 3 at 11 AM to check the project. I have remote access set up for all my computers and have BOINC tasks running on one machine.


----------



## tictoc

Without the group function, reminders are a bit tougher to do, but I have at least a partial list of everyone that was in the BGB group.
Unless anyone objects to getting a PM, I will plan on sending out a reminder message when each Sprint project is announced.


----------



## Finrond

tictoc said:


> Without the group function, reminders are a bit tougher to do, but I have at least a partial list of everyone that was in the BGB group.
> Unless anyone objects to getting a PM, I will plan on sending out a reminder message when each Sprint project is announced.


That would be fantastic.


----------



## tictoc

The Sprint for 10/4 to 10/7 is [email protected] 


Both AMD and NVIDIA GPUs do well on this project, but AMD GPUS are quite a bit more efficient. There is also quite a bit of CPU overhead for the GPU tasks, so be sure and leave one core per GPU free to feed the GPUs.
More info on the best way to run this project can be found here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/180...9-einstein-home-project-support-thread-2.html


**EDIT** I just got off a plane after an all-nighter, but I'll get reminder PMs out a little bit later this morning. :thumb:


----------



## Finrond

Is it just me or is everyone else having trouble getting Einstein work?


----------



## tictoc

It is probably everyone. It looks like there aren't very many tasks in the queue. https://einsteinathome.org/server_status.php


----------



## tictoc

I have a bit of work to do tonight before I can get some more gear running Einstein.

The dangers of sustained 24/7 load with multiple GPUs, and no auxillary power connector on the motherboard.


----------



## mmonnin

Oh wow, was anything else lost? Does that continue along the trace lines on the mb? Maybe that could have another 24pin connector soldered to the board.


----------



## bfromcolo

tictoc said:


> I have a bit of work to do tonight before I can get some more gear running Einstein.
> 
> The dangers of sustained 24/7 load with multiple GPUs, and no auxillary power connector on the motherboard.



Yikes! You think that happened over time as opposed to one big surge? Hopefully nothing else got fried. This sort of thing is why I am always reluctant to leave things running when I am going to be away.



I have a few GPUs going. I had to RMA a RX-480 and a power supply recently, and my son took my R7-1700 system to school after his failed leaving me with the remnants.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> Oh wow, was anything else lost? Does that continue along the trace lines on the mb? Maybe that could have another 24pin connector soldered to the board.


I didn't have time to get everything taken apart last night, but visually the motherboard looks ok. No signs of a short in any of the traces. The one good thing about never selling old gear, is that I have lots of parts laying around. I'm going to pull the 24 pin header off of one of my spare boards tonight. I'll put a new connector on the PSU cable and see what happens.



bfromcolo said:


> Yikes! You think that happened over time as opposed to one big surge? Hopefully nothing else got fried. This sort of thing is why I am always reluctant to leave things running when I am going to be away.
> I have a few GPUs going. I had to RMA a RX-480 and a power supply recently, and my son took my R7-1700 system to school after his failed leaving me with the remnants.



More than likely it happened slowly over time. With 4 GPUs running it doesn't take much additional resistance to start heating up the wires. That connector has always been a pain, so there's a good chance that there was poor contact between the motherboard and the PSU.


----------



## mmonnin

Oxidizing pins or pins with poor contact cause the remaining ones to draw too much to overcome the higher resistance. I had one at work (older PC that was still using an AT-ATX connector) and it had burnt all the 5V pins on the 20 pin connector.


----------



## mmonnin

TAAT is even beating gridcoin by a huge margin. 18.4m to 5.2m.

Rechenkraft.net is just in front of OCN but we're both out of the points at 11th and 12th although not far from 10th.


----------



## tictoc

I have a few GPUs on it, but that will probably be it unless I can get my other board up and running. Maybe @Jpmboy has a few GPUs to throw at Einstein for a few days.


----------



## mmonnin

2m back from 10th. [email protected] was the only project OCN has ever placed at in the Pentathlon and now we can't make the top 10. 16th overall if League 2/3 are included.


----------



## bfromcolo

I have 266 pending tasks, @3465 pts each thats over 900k pts. I assume there is some bunkering going on.


----------



## mmonnin

That's normal for [email protected] Maybe a bit higher with people grabbing more tasks than needed that will be dumped at the end. I have nearly 500 pending. The day after you stop you'll get like 80% normal production as your tasks validate. Some people at [email protected] just run with 1-2 days of queue.


----------



## Diffident

Does anyone think that $300 for a used Titan Black is a good price? If it is I hope no one buys it.  



I usually don't crunch many GPU projects since my 970 sucks for anything other than collatz. If I can get that Titan, I could contribute a little more.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

tictoc said:


> With just the 4 of us it is a tough go, but we are still holding steady in the top 10.
> 
> October will be a busy month with 3 Sprints.
> I am thinking about slow rolling the POTM, and just adding one with each Sprint. It would be awesome if we could get a couple of top 5 finishes.


Well, some of us are still checking in, and/or using old ARM hardware to crunch... Soonish I've plans to fire higher end gear back up again, and/or even pick up some more... Been looking at various options.

I just don't drop in here all that often anymore as I'm not really all that fond of the changes to the forums (and fine, I'll admit it, still fairly annoyed at winning $50 USD for participating in an event and never being awarded such)


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> Does anyone think that $300 for a used Titan Black is a good price? If it is I hope no one buys it.
> 
> 
> 
> I usually don't crunch many GPU projects since my 970 sucks for anything other than collatz. If I can get that Titan, I could contribute a little more.


What do you want it for? FP64? I might still go for a cheaper 7970, 280s, 290x for that. For FP32 I'd go 1070Ti to 1080Ti.

Ugh, Maxwell for Collatz. I use my 970 for everything but FP64 projects like MW/Collatz.


----------



## Diffident

mmonnin said:


> What do you want it for? FP64? I might still go for a cheaper 7970, 280s, 290x for that. For FP32 I'd go 1070Ti to 1080Ti.
> 
> Ugh, Maxwell for Collatz. I use my 970 for everything but FP64 projects like MW/Collatz.



I was hoping to use it for milkyway.


I guess a 290x would be better, I see them for less than $100.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

If anyone is looking for a card to use on milkyway, I have a W8100 I'm hoping to get rid of and could do a BOINC team discount. 😉

It is capable of 600 - 700k points per day.


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> I was hoping to use it for milkyway.
> 
> 
> I guess a 290x would be better, I see them for less than $100.


Hmm a 280x is better than a 290x at FP64. I guess a black would be 2x that. I guess the upfront cost would be offset by electricity for equal compute output.
https://www.geeks3d.com/20140305/amd-radeon-and-nvidia-geforce-fp32-fp64-gflops-table-computing/

Or get one of those Titan Vs


----------



## Finrond

Your 970 would be decent at GPUGrid as well, if you wanted to run something other than collatz.


----------



## mmonnin

That's what mine is doing atm. Running 2x tasks at once.
https://www.gpugrid.net/results.php?hostid=477247


----------



## mmonnin

Universe is the Sprint this weekend.


----------



## tictoc

I won't be able to build up much of a bunker, but I will get some cores crunching on it.


I do have my Pi Zero crunching on it now, so I'll at least get 2 tasks completed during the Sprint.


----------



## skivelitis

Just saw the PM. Thanks for the reminder and inclusion in the list. Shifting some cores immediately....
21 cores running. No world beaters, but hoping to contribute at least 50-100k over 3 days.


----------



## bfromcolo

I already had my RPi 3b and Odroid C1+ on it, so thats like 10 work units a day right there. Moving whatever else I can over now.


----------



## 2002dunx

Got the PM.... and woke up to move a few cores about.

dunx

P.S. 1 When my P6T7WS burnt its 12V pins I soldered a 4-way to the rear of the board and bypassed the damaged section, cut the wires and add a four pin to the PSU output & plug in !


P.S. 2. Titan black has high DP BUT Nvidia has poor OpenCL support so still painfully slow on MW, mine is on Asteroids, but uses way too much power really (x2 GTX 970)


----------



## tictoc

After having no internet over the weekend, I am back up and running. I just uploaded all of my Universe tasks (now that the Sprint is over), but my few hundred k wouldn't have moved us up to 8th.

Next Sprint starts in less than 3 days. With Collatz and GPUGrid still on the table, and only three Sprints left, there's a good chance it will be one of those two projects.


----------



## Finrond

I wish there were more Windows tasks available for MindModeling, I can only get linux tasks atm, and I only have 4 cores on linux.

EDIT: Of course one of my 2P's picked up about 8 tasks right when I posted this. Still, not enough to max it out.


----------



## mmonnin

Might have to keep updating. I am still getting 4x tasks per CPU thread on several windows clients. Server status is still showing ~600 for both Windows and Linux which seems to be its trigger amount to make more tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

Numberfields is the Sprint
https://numberfields.asu.edu/NumberFields/


----------



## bfromcolo

Fired up Number Fields. How do you bunker tasks with a 3 hr projected run time that actually run in 5 seconds? Impossible to keep a machine loaded so far.


----------



## tictoc

bfromcolo said:


> Fired up Number Fields. How do you bunker tasks with a 3 hr projected run time that actually run in 5 seconds? Impossible to keep a machine loaded so far.



I got lucky on one machine, and didn't grab very many of the super short tasks. The other machine had a boat load of them, but I just fired up another client on it and this time I didn't get very many of the little baby tasks.


----------



## mmonnin

OCN has been 5th the entire run but Planet 3DNow! is closing fast.


----------



## mmonnin

5th by just 8k points.


----------



## Finrond

Guess it is a good thing I was able to get one computer switched over lol. Power went out at work while I was on vaca, didn't have access to most of my stuff.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Good job team.


----------



## tictoc

Finishing 5th kept us just ahead of [email protected] in the overall standings.

Hanging on to 3rd in MindModeling is going to be pretty important, if we want to stay in the top 10 overall. Luckily, MindModeling is not on the GridCoin whitelist, so we just need to stay ahead of TaaT.


----------



## mmonnin

For some reason TAAT team total isn't being exported for external stats pickup so individual stats are going up but the team is flat. They used to be in 1st. I assume that'll be fixed at some point and they'll jump back to 1st as their big crunchers have been on it.

I'm done crunching that one since I got to 1mil. On to 1mil in Primaboinca and hours for an [email protected] Gravitational Wave All-sky search on LIGO O1 Open Data app.


----------



## tictoc

mmonnin said:


> For some reason TAAT team total isn't being exported for external stats pickup so individual stats are going up but the team is flat. They used to be in 1st. I assume that'll be fixed at some point and they'll jump back to 1st as their big crunchers have been on it.
> 
> I'm done crunching that one since I got to 1mil. On to 1mil in Primaboinca and hours for an [email protected] Gravitational Wave All-sky search on LIGO O1 Open Data app.


I forgot about the TaaT stats issue. That means that we really only have a one point advantage on the Aussies. I'll take a look through the other projects, and see where we might be able to pick up some additional points.


----------



## Finrond

we should still be able to pick up a spot in mindmodeling by passing the czechs


----------



## bfromcolo

*11/09/2018 02:00 (UTC) - 11/12/2018 01:59 (UTC) 
PrimeGrid*


----------



## tictoc

I have a few GPUs crunching some PrimeGrid, but I forgot to switch my PrimeGrid preferences over to PPS Sieve :doh:


----------



## mmonnin

I added mine this evening.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

No changes needed for me 
And I had a small bunch of SoB tasks finish near the beginning of the event


----------



## Jewfro

Sorry I saw the message a bit late! Just got a bunch of Google cloud platform and Oracle cloud compute credit this past week though, so that will help.


----------



## tictoc

We are all tied up with [email protected] for 10th overall. The final Sprint will probably determine if we finish in the top ten this year.


----------



## Jewfro

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't XANSONS, dDM, DENIS, and Skynet all inactive at the moment? If so, those are likely ruled out. I'm hoping for anything but GPUGrid, because the only GPU I have that will give WUs to is a 960m.


----------



## bfromcolo

It's a pretty short list of available projects for the last Sprint to be sure. 



GPUGrid if selected does have a CPU project, Quantum Chemistry. It requires Linux, 4 threads per task, and from what I am reading 58G of disk space.


----------



## Jewfro

So that's why I haven't received any CPU tasks from it! I'll be sure to get my rigs dual booting before the sprint is announced just in case. Thanks for the info!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

bfromcolo said:


> It's a pretty short list of available projects for the last Sprint to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> GPUGrid if selected does have a CPU project, Quantum Chemistry. It requires Linux, 4 threads per task, and from what I am reading 58G of disk space.


Wow, fifty eight gigabytes of space? What on earth does it need that much space for?


----------



## Finrond

WhiteWulfe said:


> Wow, fifty eight gigabytes of space? What on earth does it need that much space for?


For Science!


----------



## Jewfro

Well I'll know soon enough. Once I finish moving some files around I'm planning on installing Xubuntu on my dedicated BOINC machine. Before I do though, are there any projects that run exclusively on windows?


----------



## mmonnin

Most do. Not all apps have versions for multiple OSs though. I'm not sure how well this is kept up to date.
https://boinc.berkeley.edu/projects.php


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Sprint on project [email protected] 1.0 from 11/22/2018 20:00 (UTC) to 11/25/2018 19:59 (UTC)


----------



## tictoc

@k4m1k4z3 Thanks for catching it right after they announced it. :thumb:


----------



## bfromcolo

Oh boy! Other than six track these are vBox applications with some hefty memory requirements. Looking at the server status they only have work for Theory and Atlas Simulations, and not much there. It will be interesting to see if they can or want to generate enough work for this.




Theory vbox32 (only singlecore)
320 (in megabytes)


Theory vbox64 (multicore)
630 + 100 * #cpus (in megabytes)


LHCb vbox64 (multicore)
748 + 1300 * #cpus (in megabytes)
based on the old singlecore app that required 2 GB


CMS vbox64 (old singlecore is currently not available, multicore is still under development)
2048 (in megabytes)


ATLAS vbox64
3000 + 900 * #cpus (in megabytes)


ATLAS native
roughly 2 GB per thread + RAM required by auxiliary apps like CVMFS


----------



## mmonnin

Many of the vbox tasks are generic task downloads while the real work gets downloaded separately. So BOINC users can download tasks while the condor servers do not have any work. Tasks run for like 10min and then abort with nothing to do. LHC is really frustrating sometimes due to this. So watch out for that.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

I fired up my [email protected] and still on the OCN team, yall got my sig rig plugging away.


----------



## mmonnin

The only thing I was able to pick up were some mt Theory tasks. I think I've only done the single threaded version before. 10hr so far on a 2700x on all 16 threads and just 57% through. Almost 4d of CPU time so far.

As expected, no work from condor
[ERROR] Condor exited after 840s without running a job.

Getting some Six tasks now.


----------



## skivelitis

Thanks for the heads up on the SixTrack tasks! 23 cores/threads now running...


----------



## bfromcolo

I have only been getting Atlas tasks, but no problem getting them. They take forever to download on my DSL connection.


On my R7-1700x it has only been running a single 4C task though. Need to figure out why it isn't running at least 2 of them, maybe it's memory since I only have 8G in there at the moment.


----------



## mmonnin

SETI.Germany just passed OCN so we're in 8th atm. Just 6k behind.


----------



## mmonnin

We finished 8th for a couple of points. We are 1 behind the Aussies in overall. Here are some potential projects where we might be able to gain a project or two.
Potential
Acoustics
NFS
ODLK
ODLK1
VGTU

Long shot
Yafu
Yoyo
Universe
WEP M2

Need to hold
CSG
LHC
Rakesearch


----------



## DarkRyder

i added a pc to LHC, we'll see how we do.


----------



## skivelitis

Already on Acoustics, will spend the majority of next month splitting time there with RakeSearch. Hope this helps. If resources need to de diverted elsewhere I am willing.


----------



## tictoc

I have been out of town, but I am back now. :thumb: 

I'll take a look through the Marathon projects, and see if we have a shot at picking up 6 points to get back to 10th place. The POTM for December will probably be focused on that, if it looks like we can make a run at [email protected]


----------



## skivelitis

Looks like CNT is making a run on us at RakeSearch.


----------



## mmonnin

1 point in Yoyo achieved. 
[email protected] is also pushing in NFS immediately ahead of OCN at a faster rate and will gain some more points. We'll have to pass UK BOINC Team and SETI.Germany just to maintain the gap. 

Over all its 201 to 195 points.


----------



## AlphaC

Gap is merely 1.2 mil in Universe







http://formula-boinc.org/projets.py?lang=&prj=199&year=2018


----------



## mmonnin

Shhhh


----------



## AlphaC

we just passed China in [email protected] to 10th place.


Think we have the ability to push another 3-4 million excess into 8th or 9th?


edit Dec 16 : in 9th, 1 mil short of 8th


----------



## Finrond

I'll switch over to universe until the end of the month.


----------



## mmonnin

We just got 8th today.


----------



## Finrond

We might be able to snag a spot from SUSA if we keep it up. Plus it'll give us a good start going into next year.


----------



## AlphaC

Apparently Mindmodeling had some units go out and BOINC UK + SETI Germany returned some units.


----------



## Finrond

AlphaC said:


> Apparently Mindmodeling had some units go out and BOINC UK + SETI Germany returned some units.


Gridcoin had a 6 mill day, UK boinc had 1.3million. This dropped us 2 spots.


----------



## mmonnin

We never had a chance with [email protected] moving up in NFS and v5 tasks running out.


----------



## bfromcolo

mmonnin said:


> We never had a chance with [email protected] moving up in NFS and v5 tasks running out.



Yes 11th place seems inevitable. We have been putting up a good show in Universe for the past couple weeks though. 

Maybe for 2019 we talk about focusing more effort on fewer projects?


----------



## skivelitis

Some heavy hitters moving up from League 2 next year as well.


----------



## tictoc

bfromcolo said:


> Yes 11th place seems inevitable. We have been putting up a good show in Universe for the past couple weeks though.
> 
> Maybe for 2019 we talk about focusing more effort on fewer projects?



Not a bad idea. :thinking:


Things have been crazy for me lately, but I am back now. :thumb:


----------



## fragamemnon

Hello everyone and Merry Christmas! :cheers:



Long time no see!

How do you do, gents?


----------



## tictoc

fragamemnon said:


> Hello everyone and Merry Christmas! :cheers:
> Long time no see!
> How do you do, gents?


Happy New Year frag. We are still here crunching away.


----------



## fragamemnon

And so am I, now.
I'm dedicating my CPU power to a few projects. Need to get back Country #1 for a few BOINC projects.  

I can't remember if I've told you, but I bought a 2P server last year so now I have 48 2.0GHz Haswell threads at my disposal.


GPUs fold away for the time being. I guess I'll jiggle between the projects during events once again.


----------



## mmonnin

Well we had a shot at taking another spot in Universe but the project site went down. And prior to that, some were not able to upload/get tasks. Including me.


----------



## fragamemnon

Well that sucks big time.


I am doing yoyo for now. Should be #1 in about 10 days, but that's something that can wait, of course. I should have the second place by now.
As soon as the January PotM thread is up I'll check it out.


----------



## Diffident

What is going on with these projects? I've been running Universe...and then their server goes down, which has been days now... so I decide to switch to Asteroids since I haven't run it in awhile...now the Asteroids server runs out of disk space. Jeeez


----------



## bfromcolo

I created a 2019 FB thread here https://www.overclock.net/forum/365...717122-formula-boinc-2019-a.html#post27783676


Final results for 2018:


----------



## mmonnin

Diffident said:


> What is going on with these projects? I've been running Universe...and then their server goes down, which has been days now... so I decide to switch to Asteroids since I haven't run it in awhile...now the Asteroids server runs out of disk space. Jeeez


Yeah same here. I had Rosetta as a backup project and it is out of work so I woke up with most of my PCs idle today.


----------



## AlphaC

Diffident said:


> What is going on with these projects? I've been running Universe...and then their server goes down, which has been days now... so I decide to switch to Asteroids since I haven't run it in awhile...now the Asteroids server runs out of disk space. Jeeez



My 2018 Universe WUs are still trying to upload


----------



## Finrond

AlphaC said:


> My 2018 Universe WUs are still trying to upload


They should be good to go now.


----------

